# My first setup



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well after picking up a bargain from eBay (£35 for this machine)

It was sold as not working but it turned out that all that was needed was to have the pump cleaned out. So the machine has now been decaled and all scrubbed up.

Im very pleased with it, just need to find a bargain coffee grinder now


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

That was certainly a bargain! Well done.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

What machine is it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> What machine is it?


Grimac mia http://www.grimac.it/eng/scheda.php?id=20


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow £35 for an HX with 1.3 litre boiler, that's a great bargain now you've got it working.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers. It was on Buy it now and all the owner said was it didnt work but for that price i took a punt.


----------

